# Photos of Red galactonotus with "bumps"



## skinnybonedog (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi All,

Ok, here are some photos that show the different between the "normal" looking frog and the 3 that have the hunched back/bump issue going on....

Tammy


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I see the bumps. Don't know what it means but I see 'em.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Just thinking out loud here. What do you supplement with? How old are they? Give some more information about them.


----------



## skinnybonedog (Feb 18, 2004)

I supplement with rep cal and herptivite....got both end of last year and dust 1-2 times per week. The reply I got back from Dr Frye said is appears to be scoliosis. The odd thing about that is one galact does not have it plus I have 3 mints about the same age on the same supplements that are fine. And I would think if something was that out of line with supplementation only they would have shown signs of MBD....

Tammy


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

I have scoliosis and I have lived almost 32 years now if that helps any.


----------



## skinnybonedog (Feb 18, 2004)

Jerm,

Glad you are doing well  I was actually "happy" he said it looked like that instead of them having some kind of infection that was a death sentence. They seem to be acting mostly normal and Dr Frye said he has seen other galacts like this and "They seemed to live mostly normal lives and produce young." I will change supplements and increase the times per week in case that is the cause.

Tammy


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Glad to hear it wasn't something more serious. 
They look great nonetheless.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

These are one of my favorite frogs. They are just beautiful. Even with the hunchback they are still stunning


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear about the diagnosis.
Are you planning on breeding?
Please beware that in 2007, scientists determined that scoliosis is a genetic linked condition, so if you breed 2 galacts that have this condition, you have 100% chance of the offspring having this condition, if you breed 1 scoliosis with 1 normal, you still have a 50% chance of having offspring with this condition. And even if the offspring don't have the condition, they will be carriers for this condition. 
The gene in question that identifies scoliosis is CHD7.

Best of luck.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

bricespice said:


> So sorry to hear about the diagnosis.
> Are you planning on breeding?
> Please beware that in 2007, scientists determined that scoliosis is a genetic linked condition, so if you breed 2 galacts that have this condition, you have 100% chance of the offspring having this condition, if you breed 1 scoliosis with 1 normal, you still have a 50% chance of having offspring with this condition. And even if the offspring don't have the condition, they will be carriers for this condition.
> The gene in question that identifies scoliosis is CHD7.
> ...


If Tammy gets these to breed, I would be more thrilled with the fact that they produced and not so much worried about anything else.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

I agree, there are too few red galacts out there.
But scoliosis CAN be painful and cause joint conditions as well as bone spurs, and I wouldn't want to put frogs through that if at all possible.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

bricespice said:


> So sorry to hear about the diagnosis.
> Are you planning on breeding?
> Please beware that in 2007, scientists determined that scoliosis is a genetic linked condition, so if you breed 2 galacts that have this condition, you have 100% chance of the offspring having this condition, if you breed 1 scoliosis with 1 normal, you still have a 50% chance of having offspring with this condition. And even if the offspring don't have the condition, they will be carriers for this condition.
> The gene in question that identifies scoliosis is CHD7.
> ...



There are different types of scoliosis (congetitial, idiopathic and neuromuscular) so I don't think we can assume that it is congential in dendrobatids... without a lot of further testing. 

If this defect is common in galactanotus, then the first thing that probably should be looked at is nutritional as this would be easier to resolve than other issues. 

Ed


----------

